# Lake Rainbow Trout fishing



## Guy Groulx (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi:
I'm 60 years old and just starting to fish this year. The last time that I fished was with my dad at the age of 17. So, it's been a long time and I've got to learn all over again. 
I live in Texas in the winter and I may or may not fish there. However, we have a summer home in the area of Frankfort Michigan and this is where I've started this very summer. 
One of the things that I have done, is to buy a Rapala "starting" kit that included a DVD on "How to catch more and bigger fish" That DVD is over 2 hours long and there is a lot to learn but I saw nothing on this DVD on fishing for trout or salmon for that matter. They go into bass, pike, musky, and then into saltwater fishing. 
Here I want to catch (among other fish) rainbow trout in Cristal Lake. I've been told where to catch it but can't seem to find out *how* to catch it. 
Can anyone give me some tips on the W5 of lake rainbow trout fishing? 
I'm in Michigan till Sept 30th. How can I get myself some trout? 
Do I use Rapala's, squids, spinners, worms, live minoes etc....? 
Any special retrieve technique? 
BTW: I'm just starting, so I don't have down riggers or fish finders..... just casting off my boat or off shore and I know that the rainbow hangs out at the mouth of a creek..... shallow water.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

A friend of mine has tremedous success fishing for Rainbow Trout in lakes. He uses a bait that comes in a jar, and it is made by Berkely - it has the appearance of dough. It is specifically for trout. It comes in several colors, but he has had most of his success with chartreuse (hot green). He uses 4 to 6 lb test and a trout or short-shanked hook. He creates a large tear drop - about the diameter of a penny or dime - around the hook; the hook is buried and invisible, and only the line comes out of the top of the large tear drop. The snell - or the length of line from the hook to the sinker (slip sinker)- is a good 6 to 8 feet. This is so - I think - the bait floats off the bottom. I have fished with him and have seen how successful it is. He used to try everything, but this has been his best approach - by far! Good luck. Cast into deep water. Go to a tackle shop if you have any questions on the hooks, slip sinker, etc.

Ron


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

the bait your refering to is berkely powerbait. and its great for trout.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Since you say you live in Frankfort, you are on lake Michigan. Lucky SOB! Have you cosidered hiring a charter for a day? You will learn more in a few hours with a charter captain than you will by reading magazines all winter. Just pay attention and ask lots of questions.


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

well worms are pretty good, but night crawlers are better, aroun here anyway. Also, Rapalas are pretty good, depending on what kind you use and How the water is. They, too work pretty well around here. I think the best trout spinner you can buy is the black panthermartin with yellow dots and a gold spinner. I am usaually using that or a yellow with red dots and a silver spinner, and I have had great trout fishing whereever I go with those.. :beer: :welcome:


----------

